
TTIP: A locked room, no internet access, two hours, 300 pages and lots of typos - bloke_zero
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/10/surreal_world_of_the_ttip/
======
roddux
It's been suggested that the typos are unique to each viewer as a form of
anti-copying mechanism, allowing anybody who sees the pirated excerpt to link
it back to the leaker.

Clever, but surely easily thwarted?

